# 75 out in the sun



## ukstingray (Jan 28, 2012)

Had my stingray out in the sun today ,but it was cold 



















A big thanks to   Joe kiniski (schwinnman )
for the fleccys and grips


----------



## mk2prizzylad (Jan 28, 2012)

very very nice lee.loving these shining in the sun.i still can,t get my head round where the blue 1 has come from,i knew about the yellow.but very nice again mate.


----------

